# H4H Tandridge, play with a GM staffer



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

The day at Tandridge is approaching fast and I will be looking at the draw over the next few days.

If you would like to *play with a GM STAFFER* and get a *decent tee* in the shotgun start with a guaranteed short walk, rather than a hike into the country, *please add you name to this thread*.

*The cost of the chance to play with the likes of Mike Harris, Bill Elliott and Rob Smith is a very reasonable donation of Â£25 and gift aid can be added if applicable.*

I have 18 placed up for grabs, so please get your name down and *make your donation on the justgiving site in my signature* as soon as possible.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2019)

HomerJSimpson - donation made (plus gift aid)


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 3, 2019)

Done boss


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Done boss
		
Click to expand...

Damn. I had you down for the hill climb to the 13th


----------



## anotherdouble (Sep 3, 2019)

You are so kindðŸ‘Š


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			You are so kindðŸ‘Š
		
Click to expand...

You know me so well.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2019)

I'll pay to play with MikeH, I'm sure hes looking forward to listen to me about our European Cup win 3 months ago for 18 holes ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll pay to play with MikeH, I'm sure hes looking forward to listen to me about our European Cup win 3 months ago for 18 holes ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Can I join ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 3, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			I'll pay to play with MikeH, I'm sure hes looking forward to listen to me about our European Cup win 3 months ago for 18 holes ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were saving that for the eight hours at Royal St Georges ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2019)

richart said:



			I thought you were saving that for the eight hours at Royal St Georges ?

Click to expand...

I'll have a full 38 league game to recite when we win the league in may ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 3, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can I join ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...


No piss off, you can play with your mate Homer and carry on your love triangle with Cam ðŸ¤­


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes please Richart; any group where I won't have to listen to anything about Liverbloodypool. 

Will sort out the donation this evening.


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes please, not sure if youâ€™re selecting or drawing but Iâ€™ve played with Mike, Bill, Jez, Nick, Rob and Niel, so would be nice to play with a different staffer, if possible, think it might only leave Joel ðŸ¤”

Will sort donation out later tonight.


----------



## Kraxx68 (Sep 4, 2019)

Please put me and Hacker Hughes down, I've paid the Â£50 - hopefully I'll get Mike again, as I was sooooo bad last year, golf and ill


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yes please Richart; any group where I won't have to listen to anything about Liverbloodypool. 

Will sort out the donation this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Richart work your magic dear boy ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

I've just paid for my spot,  anyone but LP to make the 4th ðŸ¤­


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2019)

Fish said:



			Yes please, not sure if youâ€™re selecting or drawing but Iâ€™ve played with Mike, Bill, Jez, Nick, Rob and Niel, so would be nice to play with a different staffer, if possible, think it might only leave Joel ðŸ¤”

Will sort donation out later tonight.
		
Click to expand...

Pray for Joel ðŸ˜‰


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Pray for Joel ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately for him he is not playing ! There are two GM staff that are very nervous though !!


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 4, 2019)

I'll go for it, Â£25 to be paid later today - I presume my guest, Ron, can still be in my group? @richart


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			I'll go for it, Â£25 to be paid later today - I presume my guest, Ron, can still be in my group? @richart

Click to expand...

He can if he pays the Â£25 ! The spaces always get taken up so if someone doesnâ€™t pay the charity loses Â£25. Sorry.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 4, 2019)

richart said:



			He can if he pays the Â£25 ! The spaces always get taken up so if someone doesnâ€™t pay the charity loses Â£25. Sorry.
		
Click to expand...

No problem,  I'll sort Â£50.


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2019)

Old Skier said:



			No problem,  I'll sort Â£50.
		
Click to expand...

That is great.


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 4, 2019)

richart said:



			That is great.
		
Click to expand...

Sorted


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Richart work your magic dear boy ðŸ˜ðŸ˜

I've just paid for my spot,  *anyone but LP to make the 4th* ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...


  internet bullying at its worst


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:




  internet bullying at its worst
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I should start taking monies to not play with you Phil !


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2019)

Yes please. Donation made.


*Paid *- HomerJSimpson
anotherdouble
*Paid *- Stuart_C
Blue in Munich
jobr1850
Fish
*Paid *- Kraxx
*Paid *- Hacker_Hughes
*Paid *- Old Skier
*Paid *- Old Skier Guest
Liverpoolphil ?
*Paid *- Khamelion


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2019)

richart said:



			Perhaps I should start taking monies to not play with you Phil !
		
Click to expand...

Donâ€™t you start ðŸ˜­

Not a bad way to raise money ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 4, 2019)

richart said:



			Perhaps I should start taking monies to not play with you Phil !
		
Click to expand...

Can you have a 1ball Rich? ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 4, 2019)

Ohhhh the love in this thread is almost tangible


----------



## Fish (Sep 4, 2019)

Paid - HomerJSimpson
anotherdouble
Paid - Stuart_C
Blue in Munich
jobr1850
Paid - Fish
Paid - Kraxx
Paid - Hacker_Hughes
Paid - Old Skier
Paid - Old Skier Guest
Liverpoolphil ?
Paid - Khamelion


----------



## richart (Sep 4, 2019)

Fish said:




Paid - HomerJSimpson
Paid - anotherdouble
Paid - Stuart_C
Blue in Munich
jobr1850
Paid - Fish
Paid - Kraxx
Paid - Hacker_Hughes
Paid - Old Skier
Paid - Old Skier Guest
Liverpoolphil ?
Paid - Khamelion













Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 4, 2019)

Paid


----------



## Cake (Sep 4, 2019)

Paid - HomerJSimpson
Paid - anotherdouble
Paid - Stuart_C
Paid - Blue in Munich
jobr1850
Paid - Fish
Paid - Kraxx
Paid - Hacker_Hughes
Paid - Old Skier
Paid - Old Skier Guest
Liverpoolphil ?
Paid - Khamelion
Cake


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 5, 2019)

Paid - HomerJSimpson
Paid - anotherdouble
Paid - Stuart_C
Paid - Blue in Munich
Paid - jobr1850
Paid - Fish
Paid - Kraxx
Paid - Hacker_Hughes
Paid - Old Skier
Paid - Old Skier Guest
Liverpoolphil ?
Paid - Khamelion
Cake


----------



## richart (Sep 5, 2019)

Thanks for all the donations.

Just five spaces left to have the chance to play with the likes of Mike Harris, Bill Elliott and Rob Smith. Do you want to risk a long walk up a mountain to the 13th ?


----------



## Captainron (Sep 5, 2019)

Can I pay to avoid having to listen to @Lincoln Quaker going on about how badly he has played on the day


----------



## chrisd (Sep 7, 2019)

Khamelion said:




Paid - HomerJSimpson
Paid - anotherdouble
Paid - Stuart_C
Paid - Blue in Munich
Paid - jobr1850
Paid - Fish
Paid - Kraxx
Paid - Hacker_Hughes
Paid - Old Skier
Paid - Old Skier Guest
Liverpoolphil ?
Paid - Khamelion
Cake
Chrisd










Click to expand...

I'll send the payment this weekend


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 7, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Can I pay to avoid having to listen to @Lincoln Quaker going on about how badly he has played on the day 

Click to expand...

That'll cost you double


----------



## richart (Sep 8, 2019)

1  Paid - HomerJSimpson
2  Paid - anotherdouble
3  Paid - Stuart_C
4  Paid - Blue in Munich
5  Paid - jobr1850
6  Paid - Fish
7  Paid - Kraxx
8  Paid - Hacker_Hughes
9  Paid - Old Skier
10 Paid - Old Skier Guest
11 Paid - Khamelion
12 Paid - Chris D
13 Paid - Cake
14 Paid - Bigfoot
15 Imurg
16
17
18

*Still 3 spaces available*


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 9, 2019)

1 Paid - HomerJSimpson
2 Paid - anotherdouble
3 Paid - Stuart_C
4 Paid - Blue in Munich
5 Paid - jobr1850
6 Paid - Fish
7 Paid - Kraxx
8 Paid - Hacker_Hughes
9 Paid - Old Skier
10 Paid - Old Skier Guest
11 Paid - Khamelion
12 Paid - Chris D
13 Paid - Cake
14 LiverpoolPhil?
15 Paid - Bigfoot - I have just paid 
16
17
18

Still 3 spaces available


----------



## Imurg (Sep 9, 2019)

1 Paid - HomerJSimpson
2 Paid - anotherdouble
3 Paid - Stuart_C
4 Paid - Blue in Munich
5 Paid - jobr1850
6 Paid - Fish
7 Paid - Kraxx
8 Paid - Hacker_Hughes
9 Paid - Old Skier
10 Paid - Old Skier Guest
11 Paid - Khamelion
12 Paid - Chris D
13 Paid - Cake
14 LiverpoolPhil?
15 Paid - Bigfoot - I have just paid
16 Paid - Imurg
17
18

Still 2 spaces available


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2019)

richart said:



			1  Paid - HomerJSimpson
2  Paid - anotherdouble
3  Paid - Stuart_C
4  Paid - Blue in Munich
5  Paid - jobr1850
6  Paid - Fish
7  Paid - Kraxx
8  Paid - Hacker_Hughes
9  Paid - Old Skier
10 Paid - Old Skier Guest
11 Paid - Khamelion
12 Paid - Chris D
13 Paid - Cake
14 Paid - Bigfoot
15 Paid - Imurg
16
17 Battle Back
18 Battle Back
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks to everyone for donating so quickly. You really didn't want to walk out to the 13th did you ? If I can get one more forumer to take a space, I will then give the last two to the Battle Back players.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2019)

richart said:



			Thanks to everyone for donating so quickly. *You really didn't want to walk out to the 13th did you *? If I can get one more forumer to take a space, I will then give the last two to the Battle Back players.
		
Click to expand...


Looks like Phil did ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Looks like Phil did ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

 and I am not going to give him a map to find the 13th.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2019)

richart said:



			and I am not going to give him a map to find the 13th.

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			ðŸ¤­ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Pair of bullyâ€™s - reported ðŸ˜­


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Pair of bullyâ€™s - reported ðŸ˜­
		
Click to expand...

Come on Phil join us, you k ow you want too ðŸ¤­


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Come on Phil join us, you k ow you want too ðŸ¤­
		
Click to expand...

Ill fill the last spot but only if I can annoy Stu for 18 holes in his group ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Sep 10, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ill fill the last spot but only if I can annoy Stu for 18 holes in his group ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

 He could annoy you from the group behind.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 10, 2019)

Is right Phil get yer spec paid ....


----------

